# A look inside Trident submarine HMS Vigilant



## PeterG (Aug 26, 2005)

The BBC has been given an exclusive look inside HMS Vigilant, one of the four Tridnet submarines. 
The pictures are very general (I didn't think the Royal Navy were going to let the BBC pry into the inner workings of a nuclear sub), but quite interesting.

Here's the link:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/spl/hi/pop_ups/07/uk_on_board_hms_trident_/html/1.stm


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

*Nuclear Sub*

I often wondered what it was like inside a nuclear submarine. Very interesting indeed. It certainly must take a special breed to serve as a submariner.


----------



## Lookout (Apr 30, 2006)

*Submarines are smelly!*

The first chance I ever had to board a submarine was during the 1960's on the Kiwi coast. HMS Ocelot was on Indian Ocean patrol and broke off to visit New Zealand. I think I was on the Port Pirie at the time and it seemed like the sub was following us from one port to another. We'd no sooner be finished tying up than a line of matelots would come trooping up the accommodation ladder with their towels tucked under their arms; heading straight for the showers. Anyway, we were invited on board the Ocelot and I was astounded to see the cramped and somewhat primitive conditions these guys were living and working in. The sub stank mightily of sweaty socks from end to end, even with the conning tower hatch open; but by the time we completed our tour, I had developed a healthy respect for the seamen who crewed such a vessel.

Many years later, I was invited aboard the Polaris submarine HMS Resolution at Faslane. This thing was enormous, it even had a wardroom. Everything was in marked contrast to the tiny, scruffy Ocelot; except for the smell that pervaded every compartment. You guessed it - sweaty socks!


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

They were given the name of Pig Boats in WW2 because of the smell. But they earned every penny of their pay thats for sure,a special breed of man,the silent service.
John.


----------

